# Health Insurance While in Seminary



## Redbeard (Oct 30, 2009)

Having 2 children and an asthmatic wife (hard to get insurance for), could someone share any experiences about the cheapest way to get health insurance for your family while attending seminary?

Thanks


----------



## jawyman (Oct 30, 2009)

James, for me I am a veteran, so I use the VA. My children are covered by the State and my wife uses a ministry clinic. Last year we both needed glasses and visited H.I.S and received some very nice lenses and frames for $30.00 a piece. I would look into some of the ministry clinics in your area.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 30, 2009)

Get a job that offers insurance. Some places will have a 1 year pre-existing condition clause - (they won't cover anything related to a preexisting condition for a year) - but that only kicks in if you have had a lapse in insurance for greater than 6 months.

If you're up for hard work, you can get unbeatable health insurance at UPS... and it won't cost you anything in terms of premiums. I'd rather have their insurance than my Tricare any day of the week.


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 30, 2009)

Public Option?


----------



## matt01 (Oct 30, 2009)

jawyman said:


> for me I am a veteran, so I use the VA.



Is that service related, or current issues/health?


----------



## jawyman (Oct 30, 2009)

sans nom said:


> jawyman said:
> 
> 
> > for me I am a veteran, so I use the VA.
> ...



I have no service related injuries or health issues. It is a benefit to me as a veteran, so I see the VA as God's provisioning while I am in seminary.


----------



## matt01 (Oct 30, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Christusregnat (Oct 30, 2009)

Redbeard said:


> Having 2 children and an asthmatic wife (hard to get insurance for), could someone share any experiences about the cheapest way to get health insurance for your family while attending seminary?
> 
> Thanks




J.G.,

My wife has asthmatic relatives who have been helped by colostrum. Depending on your state's laws, you can obtain raw colostrum (has to be raw) from a health food store, or you can purchase colostrum pills. PM me if you want details.

I know that really isn't your question.

Cheers,


----------

